# Was passiert beim Ausschneiden****



## lusthansa (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo, mal eine blöde Frage ;-)

Ihr kennt ja wahrscheinlich diese Dateivernichtungstools. Also sagen wir mal, einer hat eine Datenbank mit hochsensiblen Bankdaten. Und dann will er die Festplatte weitergeben ... da muss er natürlich vorher die Bankdaten nicht nur löschen / in den Papierkorb verschieben, sondern VERNICHTEN, e.g. mit der Gutmann-Methode, 35 Löschzyklen oder irgendeiner vom DoD empfohlenen Methode.

Nun ... Gegeben sei nun eine Festplatte D:\ und eine Festplatte E:\. Auf der Festplatte D:\ ist genau eine Datei TEST.pdf. Ich markiere TEST.pdf auf D:\ und wähle STRG+X (Ausschneiden). Dann füge ich sie auf E:\ (vormals leer) als einzige Datei wieder ein. 

Okay, was ist jetzt der Zustand auf D:\?

a) alles mit Nullen formatiert?
b) Datei noch da, nur Dateiheader fehlt?
c) Datei mit Zufallszeichen überschrieben?
d) Datei noch da, aber "irgendwie" versteckt?

Andersrum gefragt: Ich verliere durch einen Bürobrand E:\ mit TEST.pdf drauf ... wie kann ich von der "Ausschneide-Platte" D:\ TEST.pdf wieder recovern?

Danke für Tipps & Gruß, lusthansa!


----------



## sheel (27. Januar 2012)

Hi

Ausschneiden ist Kopieren+Löschen
(also nicht sicher, sondern normal löschen).

Zustand auf D ist von Dateisystem, Betriebssystem, Treiber etc.etc. abhängig,
aber (meistens, denk ich) noch alles vorhanden.
Was fehlt ist der "Hier-ist-eine-Datei"-Eintrag, aber der Inhalt ist unverändert.

Problem ist, dass der als frei markierte Platz
irgendwann von neuen Daten überschrieben wird.
Je länger nach dem Ausschneiden gewartet wird,
desto unwahrscheinilcher wird es, dass man alles wieder herstellen kann.

Zum Herstellen macht es keinen Unterschied, ob Gelöscht oder Ausgeschnitten.
Dafür gibts genug Programme (Google...)


----------



## cyborg-pc (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,

es ist genau wie sheel sagte.
Die Datei wird als "gelöscht" markiert, ist aber noch auf der Festplatte da. Außer du hast eine SSD-Festplatte, da sieht es anders aus.

Eventuell helfen diese beiden Blog-Einträge:

http://blog.its-webtime.de/2012/01/19/daten-sicher-loeschen/
http://blog.its-webtime.de/2012/01/21/geloeschte-daten-wiederherstellen/

Viele Grüße


----------

